# Help with what parts I need? (Drip-project)



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Is there an online site where I can submit a drawing and get design/parts help?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have never contacted them, but my guess is Drip Depot or Sprinkler Warehouse would be happy to help. I have ordered from both and never had an issue.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would recommend reading the Drip Irrigation Design Guidelines at Irrigation Tutorials and then go from there.

Alternatively, Rainbird has an irrigation design service - I'm sure they would do a drip only system too:

https://www.rainbird.com/homeowners/free-sprinkler-design-services


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the links... I'll give them a read!


----------



## dhardy93 (Apr 16, 2020)

I did my first time drip project with Rainbird's all in one drip kit. After that, I just bought what individual parts I needed. This kit had all I needed, and I was able to learn/supplement after the fact. I now have a little plastic tool box with parts. Also highly recommend the Orbit B-hyve wifi timer--you can control the drip with your phone using their app, if you are into that.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I too just did my first drip project. I planned on keeping the drip line under the mulch in most areas, so I looked for a product designed to be subsurface. I looked at the hunter and rainbird versions. I ended up going with the rainbird XFS tubing over hunter because the color allows me to use it above or below the mulch (hunter is white, although I'm sure it would have gotten dirty looking pretty quickly...). I actually installed it just barely buried which helped keep it in place since I didn't have many stakes. Will it get clogged? We'll see.. oh also the XFS is rated up to 60 psi. It is not the cheapest option.


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

UPDATE: My project is complete. Kudos to Drip-Depot for designing a parts-list from the attached drawing!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

LOL not the kind of project I was envisioning. Looks great, it'll be so easy to grow things in those planters!


----------

